# red lines on her nails



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i noticed my puppies nails looked wierd? her nails are red towards the top by her paws. just wondering if anyone knew what this is, or if i should be worried about it. i ment to take pictures last night but i forgot. ill get some pictures up tonight if it will help


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Are her nails white? You are most likely just seeing the quik. There is a small amount of blood that runs down into the nail that is why you have to be careful when you trim them so you don't cut this as it will bleed and it is hard to stop the bleeding on some dogs.


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

no i dont think it is the quik. its more like red lines, but i does look like blood almost


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

It could just be the normal coloring the pup has or maybe she jammed the nails when playing


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ok just wanted to make sure it wasnt any kind of deficiency


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*I had the same problem with Chica . I went to the vet and they said she did something playing around, but they gave her some medications for the discoloring of the nail.*


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks thats probably what its from cuz she does play kinda ruff sometimes


----------

